# نوكيا n82



## محمد (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

جهاز نوكيا n82 اللون سيلفر مثل الصورة الي تحت









الجهاز معاه كرتونه واغراضة كامله لاكن الكرت حق الضمان ضايع بس معاه استكر

الجهاز مافية اي عيب 

والبيع على السوم

أبو لمى
0564625581​


----------

